# New seat



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am looking for a new seat... Has anyone tried this one? http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-ALP8419700


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I havent tried that seat but here is a good one even cheaper.http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/sportsmans/Avery-Power-Seat-Buck-Brush


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got the Avery...It works OK, but my next seat is gonna be this one from Cabelas... It holds an e-call in the large pouch from what some yote hunters have told me..Watch the video (at the bottom of the Cabelas ad)









http://www.cabelas.c...&Ntt=speed+vest


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out Hunt Comfort seats http://huntcomfort.com/, if you want the most durable and most comfortable seat in the woods. The proprietary gel is married to foam and covered with a super strong outer shell. They are all hand-sewn in Alabama by some great people. Hunt Comfort also has one designed like the one you linked to. They are not cheap but they'll keep you from squirming around and that'll help to keep you in the hunt. I have three of them and wouldn't trade them for anything else!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have this one from Cabela's.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Seclusion-3D174-Gobbler-Lounger/714391.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D%26No%3D20%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dhunting%2Bseat%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchallpartial%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26WTz_st%3D%26WTz_stype%3DSP%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26search%3Dhunting%2Bseat%26searchTypeByFilter%3DAllProducts%26x%3D17%26y%3D8&Ntt=hunting+seat&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen several guys use those Danny. I'm thinking on checking one out because since my surgery can't use my vest seat this year.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention I was looking for some back support. I have some back problems. Sometimes there just isn't a tree where you need it. Prairiewolf do you need to have flat gorund for that seat?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I really enjoy my Gobbler lounger. I've got a problem with my legs falling asleep if I'm sitting on the ground or a cushion. I will warn you, it is very comfy and there is a chance you will end up taking a nap in it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not really, but if on a real bad incline it would put the backrest in the wrong position here is another kind also
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/sportsmans/Sportsmans-Outdoor-Products-Bucket-Buddy-MAX-4/productDetail/Dove-Stools-andBlinds/prod9999008788/cat100381


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just go to sportsmans warehouse site and type in seat in their search window. They have some like you posted as low as 14.99


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will try and post a pic of the seat I use. I built it myself and it really supports my back (I am 62+ lol)
I wear an inexpensive turkey vest with a drop down seat cushion and has foam in the back also. The seat is made from 1x2 and is very light and comfortable and packs easily.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. PW I would like to see that if it is not too much trouble. I like the idea of the turkey vest if it would let me lean back even a little support would be nice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

itzDirty, here are a couple of pics of the seat. The frame is 1x2 redwood and the slats are 3/8 thick. I just split 1x4 on table saw. By using redwood it is very light and easy to carry to stand.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty nifty there PW.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks good and easy enough be me to manage. Thanks PW


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

the back is 13" wide and 20" tall, the seat then fits between the 1x2 on the back. Of course you can make one whatever size you want. when walking to a setup it will also fit in the back of the turkey vest if you want.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real good looking setup you have there, Whats with the white stuff laying around?? HA !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a cool setup PW. Very handy.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

excellent idea. I can see myself making one or two of those.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The ones with the seat on the belt with the coshin banging in the back of the legs don'e appeal to me, They remind me of carrying out a bear hide and having the pad and claws hitting me in the back of the leg. I knew it was dead but it still creeped me out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Knapper you should have walked faster.....

That is a cool seat PW...I may also borrow your design.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

knapper said:


> I knew it was dead but it still creeped me out.


that's funny lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried to walk faster but it kept up with me!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> LOL Knapper you should have walked faster.....
> 
> That is a cool seat PW...I may also borrow your design.


 Me too Don, it looks simple enough and just put a removable pad on it.


----------



## ruger#1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone tried the new FOXPRO VEST? Looked good at Sportsman's Whouse. but I have other toys on the list before it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been looking at the vest. It looks nice but to me you could just get a turkey vest for less money.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the Cabela's turkey tactical I bought used. Exact same thing as the Foxpro except for the camo. It's a great concept especially for running and gunning predators.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I am pretty sure after turkey season I will pick up a vest on sale. I was looking into a chair with a back rest but it is hard to fund flat ground to set it up on. Sometimes where you need to be just does not match up with your furniture ya know....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly. The memory foam in the seat is awesome. They also do have the tatter kickstand vest too. It looks like an awesome concept. With this bad back of mine I have a heck of a time with any of the seats. Sometimes the vest is the way to go.


----------

